# Botanic Garden Station - Aug 08



## maden_2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Another trip with Shepy, Sonorg and Mick. 

We were at a loose end with what to do with our Sunday afternoon, so headed on over here. Me being me, got freaked out being in a tunnel for the first time, either it was the tunnel, or fear of neds / chavs....

Station is incredibly vandalised, but its just so cool.


----------



## Shepy (Aug 20, 2008)

maden_2 said:


> Me being me, got freaked out being in a tunnel for the first time, either it was the tunnel, or fear of neds / chavs....



"Is that someone i can see down there?" - turned out to be a tree 

~Shepy


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

that looks a cool place! the neds would put me off going though


----------



## Squirrelking (Aug 26, 2008)

MonkeyGirl said:


> that looks a cool place! the neds would put me off going though



To be really honest it's the wasps in the rubble at the entrance you really need to worry about, got a beating off them a few years back 

All the graf is years old, a lot of band tagging like "Status Quo". Rock.


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 3, 2008)

lovley place. always loved the botanics station even tho i aint been down there for years


----------

